# Grazing Management Systems



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 11, 2013)

WildRoseBeef submitted a new resource:

Grazing Management Systems - Tips and info on effective grazing management



> (from _Forages: An Introduction to Grassland Agriculture, 6th ed. Vol.1; Chapter 20: Grazing Management Systems, pp. 473-491_)
> 
> A _system_ is an integration of parts, thus *grazing systems* integrate the components of animal, plant, soil, environment, mangement, and other factors with the intent of accomplishing specific goals or outcomes.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

